# Canon EOS 6D Firmware by June? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 7, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13063"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13063">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>Improvements coming?</strong>

We’re told that a firmware update for the EOS 6D will be coming in the May/June timeframe if things go to plan.</p>
<p>The biggest addition to the camera will be f/8 autofocus at the center point. The AI servo indicator <em>may</em> also be added.</p>
<p>The firmware will also include other bug fixes and tweaks.</p>
<p><strong><em><a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA6D.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Canon EOS 6D body at Adorama $1789</a> (add to cart)</em></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## weixing (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi,
I was expecting the 6D to have F8 AF at center AF point since the center AF point is the most sensitive AF point in all Canon DSLR, but it didn't when launch.... so 6D was out on my next camera list. If they include the F8 AF in the next firmware update, I might be interested now.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Stig (Mar 7, 2013)

+1... exactly, I thought (and silently hoped) that that sensitive center point should be good for f8 AF... not that I would have such lens combo, but maybe one day, some telephoto + extender :


----------



## J.R. (Mar 7, 2013)

I wish it were a CR3 

So if this does arrive my 5d3 and 6d both effectively have the same AF with a f/8 max aperture lens or will the 6d is still better in low light? Guess in such a scenario the only reason to keep using the 5d3 for birding would be the fps.


----------



## Paul_B (Mar 7, 2013)

I would like to see an improvement on wifi connection speed, it is very slow to discover pc-camera.


----------



## MathieuB (Mar 7, 2013)

f/8 autofocus would be a welcome addition for 6D owners, same with Servo AI confirmation, I know I'd love to see that happen. Here's hoping that we do get that firmware upgrade with those features!


----------



## rsheath08 (Mar 7, 2013)

Pardon my ignorance, but what does the center focus point at f/8 acutally mean?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 7, 2013)

rsheath08 said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what does the center focus point at f/8 acutally mean?



That the camera will autofocus with an f/8 lens attached (i.e. an f/5.6 lens with a 1.4x TC or an f/4 lens with a 2x TC).


----------



## Area256 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm hoping this is true. Having f/8 auto focus could change some of my future lens buying choices.


----------



## heyjp (Mar 8, 2013)

I really, really REALLY hope they switch the GPS setup so you can configure it to shut off after a timeout or when you turn the power switch off (unless you have GPS Logging enabled.)

Jeez loueezzz, the battery goes dead in 3-4 days if you leave GPS on in your bag with data logging off. I want my spare battery to be a spare. Not my main battery.

Only complaint about this otherwise LOVELY camera!

Jim in Boulder


----------



## simonxu11 (Mar 8, 2013)

CANON's recent strategy~~!!
Cripple some functions at first, 
Competitor offers something better 
An ANNOUCEMENT for a FIRMWARE 
Loyal users still love CANON


----------



## siegsAR (Mar 8, 2013)

Kinda like games and DLCs nowadays, they just can't all arrive in one big package.
Well at-least Canon ain't charging anything for firmware updates, you just have to wait. LOL.
In the case of 6D though, if they have few "crippled" functions and can be activated via fws then I think its not all that bad is it?
But if I was one of the early adopters I would be furious, maybe a bit glad later on.


----------



## Jeff (Mar 9, 2013)

Could this firmware address all the moire problems I read about?

on a completely different topic: Why don't the new canon cameras have usb 3 or Thunderbolt?


----------



## Badger (Mar 9, 2013)

heyjp said:


> I really, really REALLY hope they switch the GPS setup so you can configure it to shut off after a timeout or when you turn the power switch off (unless you have GPS Logging enabled.)
> 
> Jeez loueezzz, the battery goes dead in 3-4 days if you leave GPS on in your bag with data logging off. I want my spare battery to be a spare. Not my main battery.
> 
> ...


IS THAT TOO MUCH TO ASK?!


----------



## Badger (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes, 
ANY help with Moire in video would be much appreciated. It is embarrassing :-[


----------



## verysimplejason (Mar 11, 2013)

Badger said:


> Yes,
> ANY help with Moire in video would be much appreciated. It is embarrassing :-[



This may help. I doubt if it can come via software fix.

http://store.mosaicengineering.com/VAF-6D-Moire-Aliasing-Filter_p_15.html


----------



## siegsAR (Mar 11, 2013)

Atleast not yet, but I'm optimistic for a software/fw fix on the moire problem.

Interesting product but its expensive, that's 50mm 1.4 usm price. Besides aren't 6D's video just flatly considered crap by some standard? ???


----------



## Noink Fanb0i (Mar 11, 2013)

In theory f/8 AF capability should be easier to implement on the 6D center pt. than it is on the 5D3 & 1DX (longer linepair). Same with AI Servo AF point selected indicator, it should have been there from the get-go. How about uncompressed video out via HDMI, is that too much to ask for a $2K FF body? It's just disabled in the firmware anyway .


----------



## Janbo Makimbo (Aug 14, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> <div name=\"googleone_share_1\" style=\"position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;\"><glusone size=\"tall\" count=\"1\" href=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13063\"></glusone></div><div style=\"float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;\"><a href=\"https://twitter.com/share\" class=\"twitter-share-button\" data-count=\"vertical\" data-url=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13063\">Tweet</a></div>
> <strong>Improvements coming?</strong>
> 
> 
> ...



Any update on this ??


----------



## Marsu42 (Aug 14, 2013)

Janbo Makimbo said:


> Any update on this ??



I don't have heard anything, and the 5d3 fw update indicates Canon will wait until the very last possible moment with something like this, *if* the 6d should get a fw refresh at all.

Personally I don't believe it, the 6d seems to be selling ok w/o f8 af, and anyone really believes the 6d will get the af servo indicator if the 5d3 hasn't got it? Yeah, right. For me, Canon should just fix the braindead fw crippling of the 6d like min. shutter speeds and the option to save the hdr source files...


----------



## Jim O (Aug 14, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> For me, Canon should just fix the braindead fw crippling of the 6d like min. shutter speeds and the option to save the hdr source files...


+1 These are dumb "marketing" decisions, not engineering issues.


----------



## Janbo Makimbo (Aug 15, 2013)

I think at some stage we will see an update for the 6D similar to the one the 7D got which not only fixed problems but added a whole host of new features....... how long this will take remains to be seen!!


----------



## Marsu42 (Aug 15, 2013)

Janbo Makimbo said:


> I think at some stage we will see an update for the 6D similar to the one the 7D got which not only fixed problems but added a whole host of new features.......



But the 7d is the "top of the line" model, I cannot remember any minor model getting a real update with new features (anyone?), and the 6d is the budget ff model. Plus btw part of the "host of new features" on the 7d update were just backported from newer, but cheaper models like 60d - this is also not the case for the 6d. Imho if the 6d should get an update, then only due to a change in Canon corp policy...


----------



## captainkanji (Aug 15, 2013)

I welcome any update for my camera, no matter how small. I do get the feeling that there's more under the surface of the 6D than Canon is showing. I love it, but there's always this feeling in the back of my mind that I got a gimped product. I'm not really complaining though. As long as it does everything I ask of it, I'm happy. My next camera upgrade will definitely be something along the line of a 5DIV (unless a 6DII comes along that can see in the dark). ;D


----------



## Janbo Makimbo (Aug 15, 2013)

I am happy with the 6D as it is, I have found it to be superior to the 7D in picture quality and all round better than the 5D MkII. It may well be dumbed down so that people who pay extra for a Mk III certainly see some difference for the money.

The Wi-Fi functionality is also very useful an innovative, certainly was one of the factors I looked at when upgrading from the 'top of the line' 7D.

It may be a budget FF but it is a Canon FF none the less and takes wonderful pictures and has low light perfomance yet to be equalled!!


----------

